# Statins Linked to Cataracts in Large, Retrospective Study



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2013)

Another large study is linking statin use to the development of cataracts[1]. The latest, following on a Canadian analysis last year, is a propensity score-matched analysis of over 45 000 subjects in a military healthcare system, published this week in JAMA Ophthalmology .

As Dr Jessica Leuschen (Wilford Hall Ambulatory Surgery Center, San Antonio, TX) and colleagues point out, observational studies of statins have been conflicting, with some suggesting an increased risk of cataracts with statin use while others appear to show a beneficial effect of statins on cataract risk. At the recent European Society of Cardiology (ESC) 2013 Congress , Dr John B Kostis (Rutgers Robert Wood Johnson Medical School, New Brunswick, NJ) presented the results of a random-effects meta-analysis, showing a 20% lower rate of cataracts with statin use compared with no statin use, with a more pronounced benefit seen when statins were started in younger patients.

The meta-analysis published today, however, found the opposite.

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/811336

(free registration required)


----------



## gabriele (Sep 24, 2013)

The more I read the more I get confused . I have mild Cataracts  but I'm not a young person anymore . Should I ditch my Statins ( 5mg daily ) ?
My doc tells me , you live Low Carb so the Statins are more for infections you may get . Now I have an Infection ! Why didn't  the Statins work ? Do I make the pharmaceutical industry rich with( for me )useless medication ? Who knows ?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2013)

gabriele said:


> The more I read the more I get confused . I have mild Cataracts  but I'm not a young person anymore . Should I ditch my Statins ( 5mg daily ) ?
> My doc tells me , you live Low Carb so the Statins are more for infections you may get . Now I have an Infection ! Why didn't  the Statins work ? Do I make the pharmaceutical industry rich with( for me )useless medication ? Who knows ?



I didn't think statins had anything to do with infections  There's some notion that they have an anti-inflammatory effect but their primary role is to interfere with the production of cholesterol by the liver.


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 24, 2013)

Here is the NHS Choices analysis of the study

http://www.nhs.uk/news/2013/09Septe...nked-to-small-increase-in-cataracts-risk.aspx


----------



## gabriele (Sep 24, 2013)

Thank you Alan and  Lee


----------



## gabriele (Sep 24, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I didn't think statins had anything to do with infections  There's some notion that they have an anti-inflammatory effect but their primary role is to interfere with the production of cholesterol by the liver.



Just got a call from the nurse , my GP will give me a call back tomorrow regarding the Statins . I keep you informed .


----------

